# Tabellen Zellen Größe



## nice2kn0w (6. April 2005)

hi, ich habe ein Problem bei einer Tabelle und zwar lassen sich die größen der einzelnen Zellen nicht verändern.

hier mein Code:
<div id="partyservicemenü"> 
  <table border="1">
    <tr>
      <td><a  href="#" menü1</a>  </td>
      <td ><a href="#" >menü2</a></td>
      <td ><a href="#" >menü3</a></td>
      <td ><a href="#" >menü4</a></td>
      <td ><a href="#" >menü5</a></td>
      <td ><a href="#" >menü6</a></td>
    </tr>
  </table>



der css code


#partyservicemenü
{
z-index:4;
position:absolute;
top:153px;
left:194px;
width:628px;
height:20px;
background-color:#F7F3EF;
}

also ich möchte gerne die erste zelle 20px und die 2e 40px usw., hab bereits width bei <table> weggenommen und auch bei <td>

danke schonmal für eure hilfe


----------



## redlama (6. April 2005)

Wenn Du in einer Tabelle die Breite einer Spalte definierst, dann geschieht das über width.
Du kannst doch in jeder Spalte die Weite so angeben, wie Du es haben willst:
	
	
	



```
<table border="1">
  <tr>
    <td width="20">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;1</a>
    </td>
    <td width="40">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;2</a>
    </td>
    <td width="60">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;3</a>
    </td>
    <td width="80">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;4</a>
    </td>
    <td width="100">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;5</a>
    </td>
    <td width="120">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;6</a>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
Du könntest aber auch für jede Spalte eine extra Klasse im CSS definieren und diese dann in die jeweilige Spalte einbinden:
	
	
	



```
<table border="1">
  <tr>
    <td class="td1">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;1</a>
    </td>
    <td class="td2">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;2</a>
    </td>
    <td class="td3">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;3</a>
    </td>
    <td class="td4">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;4</a>
    </td>
    <td class="td5">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;5</a>
    </td>
    <td class="td6">
      <a href="#">men&uuml;6</a>
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```
und im CSS:
	
	
	



```
.td1
{
  width: 20px;
}
.td2
{
  width: 40px;
}
.td3
{
  width: 60px;
}
.td4
{
  width: 80px;
}
.td5
{
  width: 100px;
}
.td6
{
  width: 120px;
}
```

redlama


----------



## nice2kn0w (6. April 2005)

aahh!

super über die class hats jetzt einwandfrei funktioniert!

vielen Dank ;-)

noch ne frage wenn du die Zeit noch hast


wie kann ich erreichen, dass

die abstände nicht so groß sind bis zur nächsten Zelle, bzw. zum nächsten menü

http://www.ra-buchmann.de/naumann/partyservice.htm


----------



## redlama (6. April 2005)

Du meinst das horizontale Menü?
Kannst Du da nicht auch einfach die Weite der Zellen definieren? Dann sollten die Zellen so groß sein/werden, wie Du sie haben willst.
Oder habe ich Dich jetzt flasch verstanden?

redlama


----------



## nice2kn0w (6. April 2005)

nein, ich möchte gerne, dass menü1 direkt neben menü2 steht, warte ich gebe dem ganzen mal einen rahmen. um es besser zu verdeutlichen


menü1 | menü2 | menü3 | usw.


http://www.ra-buchmann.de/naumann/partyservice.htm


----------



## redlama (6. April 2005)

Hm, ... das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Eben wolltest Du noch die Zellengröße definieren und jetzt sollen alle Menüpunkte nebeneinander stehen? 
Du könntest die Menüpunkte soch einfach nebeneinander schreiben, also nicht in einer Tabelle mit Zellen, sondern direkt nebeneinander, ...
Oder habe ich Dich immer noch nicht richtig verstanden?

redlama


----------



## nice2kn0w (6. April 2005)

lol ja ich glaube schon!

also die abstände von den menü´s bis zum rand einer zelle möchte ich gerne verändern, da sind ja links und rechts immer noch so 10 px platz


----------



## redlama (6. April 2005)

Du hast in der document.css in den Linkdefinitionen margin stehen. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass der Abstand nach links und rechts da ist?

redlama


----------



## nice2kn0w (6. April 2005)

juhu!

das wars, super danke für deine Hilfe ;-)


----------

